# Has anyone built a BIG monster costume?



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Next Halloween, I want to have a giant monster costume to walk around in. I mean something *BIG*. Stilts to add another foot or two to my height and a shoulder mounted head structure that adds another foot or two above my head (I'd probably look out the next or something).

Originally, I was thinking of some sort of tree monster, but I could also go with snarling ogre. I just want something that is really big, but still proportional.

Here are some examples:























Has anyone built something like that?


----------



## pitchforknumb (Aug 23, 2009)

I've never built one, but I'm planning on building something like that for next halloween. That tree monster is awesome. Did you design that?


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Check out the build pics for indeva's and others' stalkarounds from a few years ago: http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/70359-my-stalk-around.html

Don't think that he used stilts though.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

pitchforknumb said:


> I've never built one, but I'm planning on building something like that for next halloween. That tree monster is awesome. Did you design that?


I wish I could take credit for the tree monster design, but it's actually a digital marque from Diablo III.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> Check out the build pics for indeva's and others' stalkarounds from a few years ago: http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/70359-my-stalk-around.html
> 
> Don't think that he used stilts though.


I guess what I want to do is create a stalkaround with stilts. I'm hoping to make a tree monster where, if I stand still, people might not even notice me at the entrance to the park. (This way, if I'm still, I won't scare little kids.)

But when I see older kids come along, I can walk out from the park into the street and scare people! Maybe even walk up and down the street for more effect.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

There was a VERY cool one a guy build where he had a giant metal looking robot wolf / coyote with a tiny roach operating from inside it's mouth (head's up display, moved the levers back and forth as he walked to look like he was moving it, light up eyes, sound robot voice, etc). It was auctioned for charity for something like $1k. I think he said he had more in it. 

Anywho, long and short of THAT story is he used a couple of heavy 5 gallon buckets as his stilts hidden within the foot (I think...maybe I'm thinking of another one) where he just bolted a pair of old shoes directly to the buckets. The bolts tops can be still hidden / not hurt by placing under your shoe foam pads on the inside. Cheap, effective, and more stable than trying painter stilts or others. Forget about managing any stairs though.


----------



## Death Wraith (Aug 31, 2005)

The first Halloween thing I ever built after I found this site was a stalkaround. That was back in 2005 I think. Used the backpack frame and pvc structure approach.

A couple years ago I bought some drywall stilts intending to build another big costume. But after trying to use them I realized that, at 44, I was way too old to be learning how to use stilts! LOL It just wasn't worth the risk of me falling and breaking something.

Anyway, you didn't say much about your background or what you like to work with. I would suggest rethinking using both stilts and a structure above your head. The head structure makes you pretty top heavy and going too high on stilts with the weight on top might be dangerous. One mistep and you might take a bad tumble. Maybe you could get some of those costume boots that could add 2 to 3 inches to your height and work from there.

As for the structure of something like a tree monster you might be looking at a latex skin over a foam body suit of some type. Or maybe just straight foam, maybe carved from blocks. In researching different halloween props I've come across cosplay sites that go into a lot of detail about costumes like this. There's a whole community of people who build costumes and dress as TV, movie and video game characters. You probably already know that. You might find some good info there on building giant monster costumes.

Whatever you do keep us posted!


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

I started this year to late in building one. I tried using 5gal buckets for the height on my feet. My son wanted to see me walk. I stepped off the sidewalk onto the grass. My son watched me fall on my face instead.


----------



## TechMOGogy (Oct 14, 2009)

I am building one this year.
Have not started a build thread but will shortly.
Stalkabout/Stalkaround/Lurker - google those words
So far I have my backpack frame (kijiji), massive hands, giant foam skull on it's way and my drawings completed.
Next step will be the "putting it together" stage
I figure the hardest part will be the fabric costume (as I am not good with stuff like that)
Good luck with what you end up building!
Tech


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

BooBoo said:


> I started this year to late in building one. I tried using 5gal buckets for the height on my feet. My son wanted to see me walk. I stepped off the sidewalk onto the grass. My son watched me fall on my face instead.


I love how the tutorials here tend to assume it will be easy for anyone to use a Stalkabout costume. Stilt walking is a skill that needs to be learned and practiced! On soft grass!


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

Where to get a good over size mask or skull would be helpful to all of us. Any ideas other them the masks with the big open mouths. When I get a chance I get photos of what I've done if it would help.


----------



## TechMOGogy (Oct 14, 2009)

BooBoo said:


> Where to get a good over size mask or skull would be helpful to all of us. Any ideas other them the masks with the big open mouths. When I get a chance I get photos of what I've done if it would help.


Let Me Google That For You


----------



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

This year's was big, but not too huge. Not counting the horns, I was only around seven feet standing upright. I made up for it with a big weapon.









My Scarecrow costume, which really must have better photos. I had to be around eleven feet tall (Not counting the hat) with this one. Most of that length was in the legs, as I was going for a "nailed to a tall post" kind of look and stood still, then lurched out or jumped at the children.









Back in 2009, I was thirteen feet of undead demon with 13 feet of armspan, fully articulated, with a head that mimicked the movement of my actual head. My hands met the elbows of the arms on this costume and could outstretch fully at my real armspan of around 6' (And weighed a TON) I also used stilts for this one, so my knees would fall at the proper height of the creature's comparatively. Essentially, I was centered in this costume.


----------



## Allen H (Dec 13, 2010)

LOL, I make a lot of stilt costumes (hence the name Stiltbeast). I also make a lot of tree costumes. For stilts i believe two styles are superior. Marshaltown skywalker 2.0s, and Surstilt Magnesium two poled stilts- they are very stable and very light weight. I will be doing a Stalkaround type frame for youtube wednesday in February. Its a good design that I have used several times.
**** Dont try to make your own stilts- out of buckets or wood, there are plenty of places to be thrifty- that is not one of them. I have been performing on stilts for 15 years-****


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks for the pics and the advice. I will definitely purchase proper stilts. I will probably go with some adjustable drywall stilts.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

TK421 said:


> Thanks for the pics and the advice. I will definitely purchase proper stilts. I will probably go with some adjustable drywall stilts.


I love the height / look of stilt costumes, but I'm coming to the realization I'll probably never do one. Something about long falls with lovingly crafted costumes being destroyed (not to mention myself) isn't appealing to me. So, I'm compromising on a costume design myself. I'm going to sacrifice the OMG hugeness and scale factor by doing a variation of THIS costume: http://baldbrain.com/freakshow-jester-halloween-costume-2010/. Mine won't be a clown or have the head pop out (at least I don't think I'll do that, although I like the idea to eat / drink at a party). But the design he did for the legs to give the hunched over look with the long arms I think is still very creepy, keeps some scaling in it, and also keeps me from killing myself / destroying my costume as well.

All in all, I'm impressed with his design on this one. I probably would not have thought of the jutting out bent knees with hunch myself. He doesn't even strictly need to figure out how to turn the head on that design, although it would be cool, since he can make a creepy turn just by turning his torso and leaning a bit (which honestly, looks creepier than a head turn by itself). Reminds me of a Bigfoot look back from the famous film. lol


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Here's a stalk around I built a number of years ago. It was a pvc pipe frame. I had to limit it to 9' tall, so it fit in my house. The head turned thanks to a simple pvc linkage attached to a bicycle helmet. The arms moved in typical stalk about fashion.
This is one of the only photos I have of it.










Eric


----------



## Dragonryder (Nov 10, 2010)

Xane is right. Stilt walking is something that can only be learned by practicing. When I was a kid I could do anything on stilts. I really loved it once I got the hang of it. I'm now working on a costume that will require digigrade stilts. I've never tried them and I am making my own. I'm told that if you get the design just right they can be fairly easy to pick up. We'll see how hard it is to get them just right. I'll try and add some pictures of them as I go along and maybe a video of my first attempts. I'm just hoping it doesn't end with a ride to the hospital. LOL

A good way to learn is to start with stilts that have handles and then once you feel comfortable with them move on. Always have a helper and maybe even something you can lean on for support. At least until you feel a little more sure of yourself.


----------

